# Falcons...



## tcward (Aug 23, 2014)

One word.....pathetic.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 23, 2014)

Didn't get to watch the game.  Stats for this game don't look to promising for the Falcons future.  1 - 2 in preseason........... Hope they have a great turnaround.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 23, 2014)

No 2nd half game again this season, especially tonight, for the dirty doggone birds. Wonder if the running game is ever going to show up to try to help balance out the passing game.

Maybe it's just too much goofing off for the "Hard Knocks" reality tv show which ain't helping.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2014)

They are the Falcons, I have got use to them after 40 summpin years.


----------



## livetohunt (Aug 24, 2014)

The defense has to be one of the worst in football this year. They better put a ton of points on the board if they plan to win...On a bright note, Hester looks like a huge addition to the team..


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't know what you guys were watching, but our first stringers beat their first stringers. The first string defense was much improved and we put good bit of pressure on their qb. 

Even Lamar Holmes, who is statistically the worst offensive lineman in the NFL (look it up), looked improved. 

Don't get me wrong, I like pointing out the Falcons overwhelming ineptness over the years as much as anyone. It's kind of a deranged hobby of mine, but they looked much better this week and I'll take week to week improvement every time.

Still a lot of work to do.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Aug 25, 2014)

drhunter1 said:


> I don't know what you guys were watching, but our first stringers beat their first stringers. The first string defense was much improved and we put good bit of pressure on their qb.
> 
> Even Lamar Holmes, who is statistically the worst offensive lineman in the NFL (look it up), looked improved.
> 
> ...


i agree.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 25, 2014)

They'll probably be a .500 team.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll be curious to see if Javier Arenas makes an impact at all.


----------



## o2bfishin (Aug 26, 2014)

10-6


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2014)

tcward said:


> One word.....pathetic.



Two words.....   Who cares.


----------



## livetohunt (Aug 26, 2014)

drhunter1 said:


> I don't know what you guys were watching, but our first stringers beat their first stringers. The first string defense was much improved and we put good bit of pressure on their qb.
> 
> Even Lamar Holmes, who is statistically the worst offensive lineman in the NFL (look it up), looked improved.
> 
> ...



Do you think our defensive backs will be able to defend the pass better this year? I think they may get slaughtered this year...I believe the falcons will be in some very high scoring games this season..But you never know. Time will tell.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 26, 2014)

The defense will be exponentially improved IF the offense can move the ball. I don't care how good your "D" is, if the offense is consistently a 3 and out proposition, you're gonna get lit up. The entire season is in the hands of the O-line and running game.


----------



## o2bfishin (Aug 26, 2014)

livetohunt said:


> Do you think our defensive backs will be able to defend the pass better this year? I think they may get slaughtered this year...I believe the falcons will be in some very high scoring games this season..But you never know. Time will tell.



If they do it won't be because of lack of talent, but lack of discipline and miscommunication like the long one they gave up Saturday night. I'd like to think it will be better than last year simply by getting rid of Decoud.  Any semblance of pressure would help too.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 26, 2014)

Do they have a serviceable RB, 'cause Jackson sux.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 26, 2014)

In Jacksons defense out OL was off the charts terrible last year


----------



## tr21 (Aug 26, 2014)

maybe if we build them a new stadium they will win !  ha ha ha ha ! and when that one doesn't work BUILD THEM ANOTHER ONE ! HA HA HA


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 26, 2014)

tr21 said:


> maybe if we build them a new stadium they will win !  ha ha ha ha ! and when that one doesn't work BUILD THEM ANOTHER ONE ! HA HA HA



They need to move it from the hood.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't think it is too bad around there. I have been to music fests, SEC CG's, etc, and never had a problem. I think with Coke, the aquarium, CFB HOF, and the city actually using centennial for events these days that the area is changing.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 26, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> In Jacksons defense out OL was off the charts terrible last year



This^^^ More often than not, the defender was getting to the RB at the same time the handoff was. The only team in the NFL that gave up more sacks was Miami and I am almost positive that the pitiful "O" was at or near the top of the league in 3 & outs.

Losing 'Spoon will certainly hurt, but Warrilow is a beast. And the "D" finally has 2 big men in the middle of the line to help stop the run now. For once, the secondary is actually a strength.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2014)

Rise Up.  LOL  yea right.


----------



## o2bfishin (Aug 28, 2014)

Are the Raiders still in the NFL?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Do they have a serviceable RB, 'cause Jackson sux.



I haven't watched much of the Falcons preseason but I think Devonta Freeman could possibly step up and  take Jackson's place. I just don't see Quizz getting it done.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2014)

o2bfishin said:


> Are the Raiders still in the NFL?



Oh yea, but unlike the falcon fans I admit my team sucks.  have for awhile, but I ain't so delusional as to think that all of a sudden they are champs again.

although there are some Superbowl trophies in the Raiders showcase.  

Do the Falcons have any titles?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Do the Falcons have any titles?



This will be our year.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 29, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> This will be our year.



I think I just coughed up a lung


----------



## Big7 (Aug 29, 2014)

They have some good players.

Will do good up to the play-offs, as usual.
Then CAVE, as usual.

#2 will be traded after this season.

They can hire five of him for what he's getting paid.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 29, 2014)

They may not make the playoffs.

need to trade Ryan for a real QB


----------



## o2bfishin (Aug 29, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> They may not make the playoffs.
> 
> need to trade Ryan for a real QB



Lol. 4500 yards, 65+% completion percentage, 26 td's. Being the most pressured qb in the league, sacked 44 times, and throwing it to heckle and jeckle. Raiduh nation would give a left arm for that.

So easy to debate a guy that ignores facts. Your only argument is rings that likely came when you barely knew what football was. Probably the only reason you're a fan now.

I'll give it to you, you're an expert troller and got me to bite. Twice now. But the debate has been fun. Easy mind you, but fun. I'm leaving it alone and I'll bump the thread at the end of the year when the Falcons are 10-6 and the Raiduhs 6-10.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hope yall didn't get me wrong. Ryan is a good, high-rated QB.

He does not have a line or many receivers. 

Bartkowski could through behind one goal post through
the other one. Probably the best arm EVER. Just 
nobody on the other end.

Chandler had Martin and Mathis. And he could scramble.

Ryan is a PURE POCKET PASSER. Not much good without a line.
Like Dolphin' Dan. Three steps back and throw.

With the trade of Turner, they lost the burner. Yeah, he was getting old but still produced. Especially at nut-cuttin' time.

The runt, scat backs, can't get it done and we don't have any receivers.

Pretty much screwed this season.

Smith don't do something, he's gone too..

Just sayin'.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 30, 2014)

o2bfishin said:


> Lol. 4500 yards, 65+% completion percentage, 26 td's. Being the most pressured qb in the league, sacked 44 times, and throwing it to heckle and jeckle. Raiduh nation would give a left arm for that.
> 
> So easy to debate a guy that ignores facts. Your only argument is rings that likely came when you barely knew what football was. Probably the only reason you're a fan now.
> 
> I'll give it to you, you're an expert troller and got me to bite. Twice now. But the debate has been fun. Easy mind you, but fun. I'm leaving it alone and I'll bump the thread at the end of the year when the Falcons are 10-6 and the Raiduhs 6-10.



Yea we all know that the Falcons has the worst O line.  At least that's the excuse.   I have not said the Raiders were a better team today.  They are in the same boat as Atlanta maybe even worse, but I ain't so dillusional as to actually believe they are contenders.  Ryan is an OK QB, he has to stud receivers and you are right it is hard to pass when you're running.  But why not trade him for a slightly more mobile QB like a Russell Wilson or heck even a Drew Brees.  Don't have to have a Vick but an RG3 would help.  Since it seems like every yr it's the same ol problem in not having an O line. Only makes sense to get a YOUNG mobile QB.  At least then the QB wouldn't be on his back so much.   

You see, I admit that the Raiders need a new QB, and several improvements on the team.  But you on the other hand actually buy into the "Rise Up" lameness.  But that's fine.  The Falcon fans will always be fun to pick on.


And BTW, Bo Jackson was the RB when I started liking the Raiduhs.  And the fact that back then they played smash mouth football.  You know real football.  But you as a Falcon fan will never understand what smash mouth football is all about.  So keep drinking that Matty Ice kool aid.


----------



## o2bfishin (Aug 30, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Yea we all know that the Falcons has the worst O line.  At least that's the excuse.   I have not said the Raiders were a better team today.  They are in the same boat as Atlanta maybe even worse, but I ain't so dillusional as to actually believe they are contenders.  Ryan is an OK QB, he has to stud receivers and you are right it is hard to pass when you're running.  But why not trade him for a slightly more mobile QB like a Russell Wilson or heck even a Drew Brees.  Don't have to have a Vick but an RG3 would help.  Since it seems like every yr it's the same ol problem in not having an O line. Only makes sense to get a YOUNG mobile QB.  At least then the QB wouldn't be on his back so much.
> 
> You see, I admit that the Raiders need a new QB, and several improvements on the team.  But you on the other hand actually buy into the "Rise Up" lameness.  But that's fine.  The Falcon fans will always be fun to pick on.
> 
> ...



Fair enough, I won't pick on your raiduhs. It's obvious you've already jumped off that bandwagon anyways or you wouldn't say they need a new qb, you'd say Carr may be the answer. Just a couple of points to make. Ryan did not have two stud Wr's last year, and did what he did. I'm not a fan of the rise up marketing campaign, I think it's corny. And yes, I do know what smash mouth football is. I've been a Falcon's fan since as long as I can remember. I've watched Mike Kenn pancake de's and William Andrews flatten Ronnie Lott. Google it. Doesn't get more smash mouth than that.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 31, 2014)

Nah,  still a Raider fan and I am referring to the fact that if Carr doesn't quite make it, I'm not afraid to say get a new one.  I've noticed a pattern with most Falcon fans, they will take who they have and be happy with em no matter what.

Didn't White and Julio play last yr, plus Gonzo was a stud TE.  So yes, Ryan had weapons.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 31, 2014)

Falcons make their final cuts . . . 

Wonder who Atlanta will re-sign for the practice squad???



http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...er-to-53/76eeee7e-2352-4f36-94e5-bd8ebdce0704


*FALCONS MAKE FINAL CUTS TO GET ROSTER TO 53*

Posted 22 hours ago


"The Atlanta Falcons today announced that they have waived cornerback Ricardo Allen, safety Sean Baker, wide receiver Jeremy Ebert, guard Harland Gunn, tackle Terren Jones, wide receiver Bernard Reedy, defensive tackle Travian Robertson, tight end Mickey Shuler, and linebacker Jacques Smith. The club has also reached an injury settlement with wide receiver Geraldo Boldewijn." 

. . . 

"In compliance with the NFL’s mandatory roster cut down, the Falcons roster now sits at 53 players. *Atlanta may establish a 10-player practice squad beginning on Sunday, August 31.*"


AND


http://www.atlantafalcons.com/media...s-Roster/f4366cd0-47f5-4acd-86c5-f72cc933fd06


2014 Post-Cuts 53-Man Falcons Roster

Posted 22 hours ago

"While things could still change before the Falcons head into Sunday's game, this is what the post-cuts Falcons roster looks like for now"

*(53 Photos)*


----------



## tcward (Aug 31, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Yea we all know that the Falcons has the worst O line.  At least that's the excuse.   I have not said the Raiders were a better team today.  They are in the same boat as Atlanta maybe even worse, but I ain't so dillusional as to actually believe they are contenders.  Ryan is an OK QB, he has to stud receivers and you are right it is hard to pass when you're running.  But why not trade him for a slightly more mobile QB like a Russell Wilson or heck even a Drew Brees.  Don't have to have a Vick but an RG3 would help.  Since it seems like every yr it's the same ol problem in not having an O line. Only makes sense to get a YOUNG mobile QB.  At least then the QB wouldn't be on his back so much.
> 
> You see, I admit that the Raiders need a new QB, and several improvements on the team.  But you on the other hand actually buy into the "Rise Up" lameness.  But that's fine.  The Falcon fans will always be fun to pick on.
> 
> ...



Raiders? Lol! They haven't had a team since.... Ken Stabler.


----------



## o2bfishin (Aug 31, 2014)

I think Carr will be starting at some point this year. Julio played five games, Roddy played five fully healthy. He was out there as a decoy a couple games but no where near 100%. So Ryan made Harry Douglas a 1000yd receiver.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 31, 2014)

tcward said:


> Raiders? Lol! They haven't had a team since.... Ken Stabler.



Uhhh  Guess you don't remember when Gruden coached them and they were robbed By the Patriots in the snow.  Btw Gannon was QB then. 

Good try though, go back to bed now.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 31, 2014)

Carr may start.  But the Raiders need a lot more than a good QB.

We will see how Ryan does. I have him as my QB starter on my fantasy league. But I have Russell Wilson as backup.  So I may make the trade that Atlanta should make.


----------



## o2bfishin (Sep 1, 2014)

Carr is starting Sunday. Who knows, maybe he'll lead the raiduhs to the playoffs his rookie year, have consistent winning seasons, be among the active leaders in win percentage, and own all the team passing records by the end of his 6th year. Wouldn't that be something. Heck, just make them relevant again. Personally, I'd like to see Carr do well.


----------



## tcward (Sep 1, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Uhhh  Guess you don't remember when Gruden coached them and they were robbed By the Patriots in the snow.  Btw Gannon was QB then.
> 
> Good try though, go back to bed now.



They weren't robbed. It was the Patriots. They were beaten. Ken Stabler would have won.


----------



## Atchafalaya (Sep 3, 2014)

4 days till saints and falcons rumble


----------



## tcward (Sep 7, 2014)

The Saints may hang 40+ on the birds today.


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't think they understand how sick we are of this.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2014)

13-7.  

It's nice to see a former Nole come in and keep that drive alive.


Let's see if the defense can answer with a stop.


----------



## Michaelp (Sep 7, 2014)

If Kroy bierman is your pass rusher on 1st and 2nd down, and Kroy biermani and osi are you're 3rd down pas rushers.....well I'll stop there. 

Love my birds, but we knew the issue, and ignored it. Worst 3rd down D in the league last year, and already leading the way to that title again!!!!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Where is all of this toughness?


----------



## maker4life (Sep 7, 2014)

Kroy Bierman should stick to making TV shows with his wife. He is terrible and the rest of the D stinks just as bad!!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Michaelp said:


> If Kroy bierman is your pass rusher on 1st and 2nd down, and Kroy biermani and osi are you're 3rd down pas rushers.....well I'll stop there.
> 
> Love my birds, but we knew the issue, and ignored it. Worst 3rd down D in the league last year, and already leading the way to that title again!!!!!



Why was Kory allowed to remain on this team. He outright sux.


----------



## Michaelp (Sep 7, 2014)

Great question....maybe they thought rupturing his Achilles would help his suckiness!!! Yep, I said suckiness


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2014)

drhunter1 said:


> Where is all of this toughness?





Looks like a bunch of big talk by the coaches to make the owner happy.
I hope the Birds come back and whoop the Saints but that D must improve.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 7, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like a bunch of big talk by the coaches to make the owner happy.
> I hope the Birds come back and whoop the Saints but that D must improve.



They gonna lose again. The falcons


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2014)

Somebody gave a talking to that defense at half. They've looked much better this half. McClain picked Brees off now let's see if they can put 7 on the board.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2014)

Congrats to A Smith on a fine TD reception!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Sep 7, 2014)

Win or lose, they played REALLY well on offense today.


----------



## Horns (Sep 7, 2014)

Heck of a 4th quarter. Good win for the Birds.


----------



## tcward (Sep 7, 2014)

Well I be, birds pull it out.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Sep 7, 2014)

TERRIFIC win for the birds.

Matt Ryan had a huge day and Matt Bryant just earned his money for the year as a kicker....back to back 50+ yard FG's as the game ended and in OT to win the game.


----------



## TJay (Sep 7, 2014)

Great start to the season!  Heckuva test today taking on Brees and the Saints for the first game of the season.  It would be easy to call out the defense but considering who they were up against I say not too shabby.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2014)

TJay said:


> Great start to the season!  Heckuva test today taking on Brees and the Saints for the first game of the season.  It would be easy to call out the defense but considering who they were up against I say not too shabby.



They matched the performance of the Saints defense. Once they started to pressure Brees it was all Falcons.


----------



## o2bfishin (Sep 7, 2014)

If the defense can somehow just improve to average, it's a 12 win team again.


----------



## Dub (Sep 7, 2014)

Whew.......glad for a win.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 7, 2014)

Glad they proved me rong again.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 7, 2014)

But, but, but... Matt Ryan is over paid garbage... They partied and joked too much on Hard Knocks...

D caused 2 turnovers, Ryan threw for 447 and 0 picks. They looked good against a very high powered offense. Oh, and Ryan only got sacked once!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 7, 2014)

Pulled out a good one today


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 7, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Once they started to pressure Brees it was all Falcons.



Bingo.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> But, but, but... Matt Ryan is over paid garbage... They partied and joked too much on Hard Knocks...
> 
> D caused 2 turnovers, Ryan threw for 447 and 0 picks. They looked good against a very high powered offense. Oh, and Ryan only got sacked once!



Ryan outplayed Drew Brees today.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 7, 2014)

Two good qb's on display today
Ryan play was tremendous today
Brees,s is no slouch as we all know,but Ryan was better today
Scrambling !!!! It was awesome.
People- falcons beat a good team today,should be a fun yr


----------



## TJay (Sep 7, 2014)

It was kinda funny watching ol "Crazy Legs" Ryan scrambling around out there.


----------



## o2bfishin (Sep 7, 2014)

One encouraging thing coaching wise was Smitty allowing Ryan to go after 3 when we got the ball back with 21 seconds left in the first half. That's normally a take a knee and head to the locker room call for coach Smith. I believe momentum started turning then.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 7, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ryan outplayed Drew Brees today.



Yes He did !! Rise Up !!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice seeing the Falcons pull it together in the 2nd quarter to get their momentum going for a fine OT win.


----------



## Shadow11 (Sep 7, 2014)

Great game. Go falcons!


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 8, 2014)

Fun game to watch, I agree that 3 before the half cut down on their momentum.


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Who dat?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 10, 2014)

Sean Payton should have left them coke bottle glasses so he could see a cameraman toting a big ole camera!!
Ha! Love it Saint fans!!


----------

